# Unread posts / new replies



## Jungle (2 Jan 2014)

The shortcuts to Unread posts / new replies at the top of the page have disappeared.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Jan 2014)

Click on the arrow circled in blue and it should come back.


----------



## Jungle (2 Jan 2014)

Thanks...  :-[


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Jan 2014)

Don't worry, it comes up from time to time and it will again. It's a pretty subtle arrow and easy to miss.


----------



## s2184 (5 Jan 2014)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Click on the arrow circled in blue and it should come back.



Thank you. I have been using Army Forum for six months, and only today I have found this feature to easily check unread posts and new replies. 

Why the unread posts are limited to 10? I notice in some php forums unread posts are visible for unlimited pages sorted in order by time when I click the link for 'View new posts'.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Jan 2014)

s2184 said:
			
		

> Why the unread posts are limited to 10? I notice in some php forums unread posts are visible for unlimited pages sorted in order by time when I click the link for 'View new posts'.



I can attest that they go well beyond 10. I have 681 pages of unread posts.  Be aware though that the link at the top simply shows unread posts since your last visit, so if you visit frequently it may be a low number. Down at the bottom there is a button to show all unread topics, which may be what you're looking for. At least until you see the list of them.


----------

